# The H'mong people- Sapa - Vietnam



## longpt (Oct 13, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The H'mong*[/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*By Pham Thanh Long *[/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This picture was taken in a small H'mong apple market, on the road from Dien Bien to Son La.
[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

* * *​
The H'mong still make their own clothes independently. Even if they buy the yarn at a local market, they still typically weave and embroider the fabric themselves. Many H'mong, though, still cultivate and dye, using local indigo plants, the cotton and hemp from which they make their clothing. From newborns to the recently deceased, the H'mong are dressed in finery.


Other noteworthy crafts include the silversmithing and bronze making of jewelry. Indeed silver acts as a bona fide currency for them.


More about Sapa-Vietnam

[/font]


----------

